# Dublin to Cahirciveen



## TarfHead (17 Sep 2013)

Google suggests M7 to Limerick, then N21 to Castleisland, some 'L' roads to Killorglin, joining N70 to Cahirciveen.

Another suggestion is M8 to Mitchelstown, then N72 to Mallow, Killarney and on to Killorglin.

The Google suggestion is 13 miles less, but the other suggestion is on better roads.

Any opinions on routes ?


----------



## WindUp (17 Sep 2013)

I'd go with Google - the stretch from Castleisland to killorglin is no wrse than some of the Mitchelstown Mallow Road

There shouldnt be any L Road - Castleisland - Farranfore - Firies - Castlemaine - Milltown - Killorglin -- Think there might be an R in there from Farranfore to Castlemaine but it's not bad


----------



## Purple (17 Sep 2013)

When was the last time Google was wrong? (I'm sure you can Google that).


----------



## Palerider (17 Sep 2013)

Mallow to Mitchestown can take up to 40 / 45 minutes, the road is not good, I would take the M7 making that run.


----------



## TarfHead (17 Sep 2013)

Any thoughts on M8 to Fermoy, then to Mallow ?

Longer, but more time on motorway.  Is road from Fermoy to Mallow any better than Mitchelstown Mallow ?


----------



## Palerider (17 Sep 2013)

marginally better yes as you are longer on the motorway but for me M7.


----------



## TarfHead (17 Sep 2013)

WindUp said:


> There shouldnt be any L Road - Castleisland - Farranfore - Firies - Castlemaine - Milltown - Killorglin -- Think there might be an R in there from Farranfore to Castlemaine but it's not bad


 
My mistake . It's an 'R' road from Farranfore to Castlemaine, R561


----------



## notagardener (17 Sep 2013)

TarfHead said:


> Google suggests M7 to Limerick, then N21 to Castleisland, some 'L' roads to Killorglin, joining N70 to Cahirciveen.
> 
> Another suggestion is M8 to Mitchelstown, then N72 to Mallow, Killarney and on to Killorglin.
> 
> ...


 
We travelled to Valentia Island for our hols this year. On our way we took the route through Cork and on the way back we used the Limerick route. If I was to do that trip again, I'd definitely take the Limerick route - easier drive


----------



## TarfHead (20 Sep 2013)

Thanks for all feedback.

Drove Wednesday, returned yesterday via Limerick, Castleisland, Farranfore, Killorglin.

Cahirciveen to Newlands Cross in approx. 4 hours. Adare is the main place where you could be delayed.


----------



## Macbookair (25 Sep 2013)

Adare is always a nightmare, there is a slight detour that enables you to bypass it!!


----------



## TarfHead (27 Sep 2013)

Macbookair said:


> .. there is a slight detour that enables you to bypass it!!


 
Care to share this insight ?


----------

